# Worse Behavior After Spay



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Here I am again. Sofie awoke from her lethargy Thursday after her spay on Tuesday and has been a beast ever since. Her behavior before her spay was becoming mellow and nipping was minimal. Now nipping is like it was 6 weeks ago (she is teething) and she is getting into things now that she had learned not to. She would lay down for naps by herself or just to chill. Now that is not happening. We went from one extreme to another. She is eating and drinking and incision is healing nicely. Belly is soft and non tender. She does have a slight bulge to the side of her incision, which I read is "normal". I am going to contact the vet Tuesday about it. She has also started to hump on my leg more than she was before. Any ideas from the experienced Hav people? Could this behavior be a result of fluctuating hormones? If so, how long does it last? Thank you..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how old is she? Sounds like it could be 'adolesence' setting in and the timing is a coincidence perhaps?


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

She is 5 months old and is be very defiant!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like 'adolescence' and the hormones just need to wear off from the spay. Take away the stimulus that is causing the humping behavior, or do something else. Divert behavior to something more pleasant. The first year of puppy-hood is stressful, you can do it. Hang in there. Keep training.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

She was way too young for spay!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Is that why this behavior? I was following the advice of my long time veterinarian. I asked why the behavior, not about when to spay.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I think there are lots of differing opinions about when to get them done. I don't think it's fair to say she was too young when as a dog owner your only making decisions in the best interest of your little ones with the advice of your vet- the expert. I hope she is back to her normal self in no time though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you Tia for your response. Her behavior is much better today! I am not sure what the last 2 days were about. And I agree completely with your post. When folks are having problems, the last thing they need is criticism (unless there is undeniable proof of abuse/neglect. I have read several incidents of criticism on here where folks have dropped out of forum. Worse thing for them and their pup because there is much wisdom to be found on this forum. I am done venting now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We had a similar thread a few days ago..I think this one also might be from the pain medication/ sedation medication and coming off of that, someone else experienced a similar odd behavior ..It probably has her feeling all wonky and weird and she doesn't know why she feels that way.

I'd cut her some slack and let all the meds and pain wear off and she should be back to normal, if it gets worse, I'd assume she's in more pain and call the vet.

Kara


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We have two havs - both female. When our youngest one was spayed no problem,she was a little groggy the first day and then everything was fine.

But our older one - I thought she was dying. We were up two nights with her howling and whining and she was just out of it - hardly even knew we were there and seemed to be in severe pain - I always thought she must have reacted to the anesthetic. We got pain pills for her, but it didn't do anything.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

swaye said:


> Thank you Tia for your response. Her behavior is much better today! I am not sure what the last 2 days were about. And I agree completely with your post. When folks are having problems, the last thing they need is criticism (unless there is undeniable proof of abuse/neglect. I have read several incidents of criticism on here where folks have dropped out of forum. Worse thing for them and their pup because there is much wisdom to be found on this forum. I am done venting now.


I am not cricising! Just writing down what I have learned over last four years. Sorry if I have ofended you! I have my own opinion and I stick to it. I would never spay or neuter any animal because there are some less invasive procedures. But that's only my opinion! Nothing else!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

rokipiki said:


> I am not cricising! Just writing down what I have learned over last four years. Sorry if I have ofended you! I have my own opinion and I stick to it. I would never spay or neuter any animal because there are some less invasive procedures. But that's only my opinion! Nothing else!


I can appreciate that but I just think when someone has already done the procedure and is asking for advice on behaviour afterwards its not nice to be told "she is too young". I can just empathise when your in a position as a dog owner trying to make the best decision for your pup and relying on research and expert advice to help in making that decision.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Update on this spay experience: 7 days post procedure and Sofie is the pup I left at the vets. She has been bearish since she "awoke" 2 days after procedure. Just not a happy pup, not wanting to play or interact positively. She would jump up at us and hang on to our clothing, bite/nip at us and generally being uncooperative. She would not lay down on her own just to hang out or nap.It was a very unpleasant 5 days. She did eat, drink, and eliminate, normally, although she did have a pee accident, our fault. :-( Today she is playing with her toys, laying down to just hang out, and not jumping on us, NOT nipping/biting at all! Even if this doesn't't last all day. I am hopeful she will go forward from here. Thank you all for your encouraging words.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Sofie! Glad to hear she's getting back to normal!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Great news.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

swaye said:


> Update on this spay experience: 7 days post procedure and Sofie is the pup I left at the vets. She has been bearish since she "awoke" 2 days after procedure. Just not a happy pup, not wanting to play or interact positively. She would jump up at us and hang on to our clothing, bite/nip at us and generally being uncooperative. She would not lay down on her own just to hang out or nap.It was a very unpleasant 5 days. She did eat, drink, and eliminate, normally, although she did have a pee accident, our fault. :-( Today she is playing with her toys, laying down to just hang out, and not jumping on us, NOT nipping/biting at all! Even if this doesn't't last all day. I am hopeful she will go forward from here. Thank you all for your encouraging words.


Glad to hear that Sofie is feeling better! And thanks for posting this. Regardless of what age you spay, it's very helpful to know how much it may affect their behaviour!


----------

